# How Steroid Hormones Work



## Big-John (Nov 1, 2012)

How Steroid Hormones Work

Steroid hormones cause changes within a cell by first passing through the cell membrane of the target cell. Steroid hormones, unlike non-steroid hormones, can do this because they are fat-soluble. Cell membranes are composed of a phospholipid bilayer which prevents fat-insoluble molecules from diffusing into the cell.

Once inside the cell the steroid hormone binds with a specific receptor found only in the cytoplasm of the target cell. The receptor bound steroid hormone then travels into the nucleus and binds to another specific receptor on the chromatin. Once bound to the chromatin, this steroid hormone-receptor complex calls for the production of messenger RNA (mRNA) molecules through a process called transcription. The mRNA molecules are then modified and transported to the cytoplasm. The mRNA molecules code for the production of proteins through a process called translation.

Steroid Hormone Mechanism of Action

The steroid hormone mechanism of action can be summarized as follows:

    Steroid hormones pass through the cell membrane of the target cell.

    The steroid hormone binds with a specific receptor in the cytoplasm.

    The receptor bound steroid hormone travels into the nucleus and binds to another specific receptor on the chromatin.

    The steroid hormone-receptor complex calls for the production of messenger RNA (mRNA) molecules, which code for the production of proteins.

Anabolic Steroid Hormones

Anabolic steroid hormones are synthetic substances that are related to the male sex hormones. They have the same mechanism of action within the body. Anabolic steroid hormones stimulate the production of protein which is used to build muscle. They also lead to an increase in the production of testosterone. Testosterone is the hormone responsible for the development of male reproductive organs and male secondary sex characteristics. Testosterone is also critical in the development of lean muscle mass. Anabolic steroid hormones also promote the release of the growth hormone which stimulates growth, especially skeletal growth.

Abuse of anabolic steroid hormones disrupt the normal production of hormones in the body. There are several negative health consequences associated with anabolic steroid abuse. Some of these include infertility, hair loss and breast development in males.


----------



## Mad Matt (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats a great post mate...


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 3, 2012)

Good read!


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice post man.


----------



## Supa DieselG33K (Nov 7, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hcompton (Sep 6, 2014)

need to know what to take on first cycle ever want to start with test prop.  ithink  what i was told   what should i stack with it when in my day should i take it and kanything else that would help me not feel so fujcking stujpid!!!


----------



## hcompton (Sep 6, 2014)

can u help with some advice


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 6, 2014)

hcompton said:


> need to know what to take on first cycle ever want to start with test prop.  ithink  what i was told   what should i stack with it when in my day should i take it and kanything else that would help me not feel so fujcking stujpid!!!





hcompton said:


> can u help with some advice


Why not go to the intro section and make a proper introduction with stats bf%, height, weight, age, etc, Yeats working out instead of just jumping in and posting on an older thread?


----------



## BERSERKER973 (Jan 13, 2017)

hcompton said:


> need to know what to take on first cycle ever want to start with test prop.  ithink  what i was told   what should i stack with it when in my day should i take it and kanything else that would help me not feel so fujcking stujpid!!!



?wat? I  don't understand your questions? Something to take to not feel stupid? ,or feel stupid asking about stack w test p? 
In any case, I myself like test p. W tren ace or npp along with a oral. Since both options are usually cutting/building lean muscle mass I go with var or Tbol. If I'm bulking dbol or adrol. Always remember to have your preventive med on hand;this includes an AI;I prefer aromasin for the benefits along with proviron. HCG 250iu's 2X a wk for 4-6wks run alongside prov & aromasin to keep estrogen in check and >in test levels. After HCG is completed run your nolvadex solo or I prefer to use the combo of nolvadex /clomid.
Also if you can and it works well for me w short blasts is to run HCG during cycle, same protocol as above. Hope this helps you and anyone else. 
BERSERKER973 member of multiple forums for 6yrs now,had another handle


----------

